# congrats to worknhard



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

he is a new moderator here it just does not say it in his tittle yet congrats my brother


----------



## workinhard (Dec 22, 2003)

well.....................thank you my brother!


----------



## steroid (Dec 22, 2003)

congrats bro


----------



## Friggemall (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats WH.  Please begin dressing accordingly.


----------



## workinhard (Dec 22, 2003)

and how is that bro? in camo????? lol you should be hunting not working


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh boy..... there goes the MOD team.......  He's gonna slow us down.....
















LMAO!   Just kidding bro!  A great new addition!


----------



## workinhard (Dec 22, 2003)

you are the slow one..............shorty! lol


much love to ya bro




EH


----------



## Friggemall (Dec 22, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-workinhard+Dec 22 2003, 12:05 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (workinhard @ Dec 22 2003, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> and how is that bro? in camo????? lol you should be hunting not working [/b][/quote]
 Camo sounds like a great uniform for the day, back to mossy oak the snow's all gone up here.  Don't all you mods wear suit & tie?  That's how we picture you!  HA!

It's 50 degrees here today.  Too warm for sitting in a tree stand for me.  Fir, Sat & Sun for sure though.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats bro!


----------



## alien8r (Dec 22, 2003)

congrats!!!


----------



## Chimp (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice job WH!


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 23, 2003)

congrats man


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

HOW DO U APPLY TO BE A MOD. DO I HAVE A SHOT?


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

OH YEAH I FORGOT CONGRATS BROTHA


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Dec 30 2003, 11:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Dec 30 2003, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> HOW DO U APPLY TO BE A MOD. DO I HAVE A SHOT? [/b][/quote]
 there you go again....sheeeez


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

HEY THIS WAS THE FIRST ONE AND THIS 60 SECOND FLOOD CONTROL HAS GOT TO BE DROPPED LOWER


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Dec 30 2003, 11:44 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Dec 30 2003, 11:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> HEY THIS WAS THE FIRST ONE AND THIS 60 SECOND FLOOD CONTROL HAS GOT TO BE DROPPED LOWER [/b][/quote]
 hahaha i knew it would piss you off......wait till 02 gets here, he'll be fuming!


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

I READ 2 OTHER THREADS CAME BACK AND STILL HAD TO WAIT TO REPLY


----------



## FUZO (Dec 31, 2003)

CONGRATS


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Dec 30 2003, 11:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Dec 30 2003, 11:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> I READ 2 OTHER THREADS CAME BACK AND STILL HAD TO WAIT TO REPLY [/b][/quote]
 you a speed reader or somethig?


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

ACTUALLY I AM THE ONLY THING IS U CANT REMEMBER ANYTHING


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

like that 20 bucks you owe me


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

THE WHO FOR THE HUH


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Exactly, pay up.


----------

